# Hypona mat or something like this...



## alteax

Hi I know there is a way of saying, kind of curse or interjection that sounds like this "Hypona mat", "Ippona mat" dont know exactly how to write it.
Do anyone knows what does it means and even more interesting where does it comes from? Was woundering if has nothing to do with the ancient city of Ippona where St. Agustine was born.
Thanks
Alberto


----------



## Saluton

What a funny thread 
The expression is *япона мать* (yapona mat) where *япона* can be interpreted as *японская* (Japanese). However, I believe it has nothing to do with Japan and was made up to substitute the obscene expression *ебёна мать* , just like *блин* was made up to substitute *блядь* .


----------



## Syline

It's not a curse, just an interjection that can express astonishment, surprise, displeasure, annoyance, etc.       
And yes, literally it is translated as "Japanese mother!"


----------



## morzh

alteax said:


> Hi I know there is a way of saying, kind of curse or interjection that sounds like this "Hypona mat", "Ippona mat" dont know exactly how to write it.
> Do anyone knows what does it means and even more interesting where does it comes from? Was woundering if has nothing to do with the ancient city of Ippona where St. Agustine was born.
> Thanks
> Alberto



It is called "euphemism". For what Saluton said.

Same as "shoot" or "sugar" - euphemisms for "shit!". or "doggone" or "dadgummit" - for "goddamit!"

Also "*Японский городовой*". (Japanese policeman)


----------



## Syline

There is also "Японский бог!" (Japanese god!)


----------



## morzh

Syline said:


> There is also "Японский бог!" (Japanese god!)



Considering there is a Japanese God named "Yebisu", well.....makes sense.


----------



## gvozd

Это что за безобразие? Чему тут иностранцев учат? Матом ругаться?


----------



## Syline

morzh said:


> Considering there is a Japanese God named "Yebisu", well.....makes sense.


Funny, didn't know that  



gvozd said:


> Это что за безобразие? Чему тут иностранцев учат? Матом ругаться?


Нет, тому как его умело вуалировать, учитывая лингво-страноведческую специфику форума )) Этот тред посвящен Японии


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Это что за безобразие? Чему тут иностранцев учат? Матом ругаться?



No, it is purely linguistic discussion.  And the nasty words are marked appropriately.


----------



## Aphelios

I find it funny that almost all russians with which I had a conversation recused to teach me мат, but when they are speaking russian, they often use it 

It's like "no, those words are terrible, блядь!".


----------



## Maroseika

Aphelios said:


> I find it funny that almost all russians with which I had a conversation recused to teach me мат, but when they are speaking russian, they often use it



Maybe better try another Russians instead of what is called быдло in Russian?


----------



## Aphelios

Maroseika said:


> Maybe better try another Russians instead of what is called быдло in Russian?



Извините, но что именно означает 'быдло'?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Извините, но что именно означает 'быдло'?



Russian rednecks.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Maybe better try another Russians instead of what is called быдло in Russian?



Я очень люблю иной раз ругнуться При женщинах я не ругаюсь, но, находясь в хорошей дружеской компании, я просто не представляю, как можно сказать: "Новый законопроект, претворенный в жизнь правительством, скорее всего, вызовет некоторое недовольство определенных слоев населения нашей страны"


----------



## morzh

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Russian rednecks.



I take offense in this! Rednecks are not "быдло".


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Я очень люблю иной раз ругнуться При женщинах я не ругаюсь, но в хорошей дружеской компании я просто не представляю, как можно сказать: "Новый законопроект, претворенный в жизнь правительством, скорее всего, вызовет некоторое недовольство определенных слоев населения нашей страны"



Я не то, что люблю, но и не чураюсь.
Я, однако, юность свою провел в Дагестане, и там за мат (да и просто крепкие слова) при женщине можно было и по "yebloo"  схлопотать.
После этого я уехал в среднюю Россию, в один из очень небольших городов Золотого Кольца, и, не скрою, для меня было некоторым шоком то, как там разговаривали (разговаривали матом), и при этом присутствие женщин вообще не являлось сколь-нибудь важным фактором. Хотя женщины городские сами не выражались. Деревенские же, зачастую, могли такую фиоритуру запустить, что у мужиков глаза на лоб лезли.

Как сейчас помню, уборщица тётя Нюра, утром убираясь в общежитии нашего Института (он посреди деревни был расположен) бормотала (довольно громко) себе под нос, метя пол:"Конешно, оне - учёныя, а мы, блядь - хуёта. Да. Мы - хуётаааа....а оне - ученыя". 

Навеяло.


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> Хотя женщины городские сами не выражались. Деревенские же, зачастую, могли такую фиоритуру запустить, что у мужиков глаза на лоб лезли.



Не... Это не комильфо. Когда слышу мат от женщины, сразу веру в жизнь теряю.


----------



## siuxa

morzh said:


> Деревенские же, зачастую, могли такую фиоритуру запустить, что у мужиков глаза на лоб лезли.



У меня они туда лезут от слова «фиоритура»


----------



## siuxa

Aphelios said:


> I find it funny that almost all russians with which I had a conversation recused to teach me мат, but when they are speaking russian, they often use it
> 
> It's like "no, those words are terrible, блядь!".



That's because you don't realize how awkward and funny you look when trying to use these words prior to knowing most others )


----------



## Aphelios

siuxa said:


> That's because you don't realize how awkward and funny you look when trying to use these words prior to knowing most others )



На самом деле я уже хорошо говорю по-русски. Мне уже пора учить мат, ведь это важная часть языка


----------



## gvozd

Aphelios said:


> На самом деле я уже хорошо говорю по-русски. Мне уже пора учить мат, ведь это важная часть языка



Хоть стой, хоть падай. Выбросьте из головы эту глупость. Поверьте, в русском языке столько для Вас еще найдется неизведанного... Иностранцу тратить время на мат как минимум глупо.


----------



## Aphelios

gvozd said:


> Хоть стой, хоть падай. Выбросьте из головы эту глупость. Поверьте, в русском языке столько для Вас еще найдется неизведанного... Иностранцу тратить время на мат как минимум глупо.



А если этот иностранец хочет знать о чём идёт речь между двумя русскими? Давай призаемся(?), что мат среди русских очень распространён. Я не намереваюсь использовать их, конечно. Даже на моём родном языке я от них уклоняюсь.


----------



## Explorer41

Aphelios said:


> А если этот иностранец хочет знать о чём идёт речь между двумя русскими? Давай призаемся(?), что мат среди русских очень распространён. Я не намереваюсь использовать их, конечно. Даже на моём родном языке я от них уклоняюсь.


_Признаемся... _Кстати, "_давайте_" в том случае, если обращение идёт на "вы" (как сейчас)

Увы... Что до меня, это единственная вещь, которая реально досаждает в русской жизни. Особенно летом -- даже по улице летом погулять нельзя без негатива...


----------



## gvozd

aphelios said:


> А если этот иностранец хочет знать о чём идёт речь между двумя русскими?



Навеяло...

Переводчик - иностранному гостю на саратовском заводе:
- Ну, в общих чертах... Мастер просит рабочего изготовить деталь, аргументируя просьбу интимными отношениями с его матерью. Рабочий отказывается, аргументируя свой отказ интимными отношениями с мастером, его матерью, начальником цеха, директором завода и самой деталью, причем в извращенной форме.

P.s. Безусловно, диалоги между двумя матерящимися русскими, как правило, очень содержательны.


----------



## gvozd

Explorer41 said:


> Увы... Что до меня, это единственная вещь, которая реально досаждает в русской жизни. Особенно летом -- даже по улице летом погулять нельзя без негатива...



Вы счастливый человек. Мат - это в моем понимании самое ерундовое явление русской жизни. На фоне бухающих прямо на улице полуживотных...


----------



## morzh

siuxa said:


> У меня они туда лезут от слова «фиоритура»



Русский язык богат. И музыкальный термин "фиоритура" (украшение) довольно удачно (не я придумал) описывает уснащение речи "украшениями" из мата. Особенно виртуозными.


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Вы счастливый человек. Мат - это в моем понимании самое ерундовое явление русской жизни. На фоне бухающих прямо на улице полуживотных...



Ну так ведь, в таком случае, изучение их языка общения, в известном смысле, подобно тому, как Маугли изучал всякие языки местных народов - змей, птиц, слонов и т.д.
В случае непредвиденного контакта "мы с вами одной крови" на языке полуживотных может разрядить ситуацию и предотвратить кровопролитие.
Хотя знание этого языка должно быть очень хорошим. Иначе полученный от его употребления эффект может быть совершенно обратным ожидаемому.


----------



## Explorer41

gvozd said:


> P.s. Безусловно, диалоги между двумя матерящимися русскими, как правило, очень содержательны.


Собственно, иногда даже да. На Хабрахабре, например, (www.habrahabr.ru) можно встретить довольно интересные или забавные суждения и комментарии -- в основном, об IT-жизни. (И как-то так получилось, что я лично предпочитаю узнавать интересные вещи из англоязычных источников -- из-за... эээ... особенностей языка на сайтах зоны .ru. Вот даже и запросы к Гуглю предпочитаю вводить по-английски...)

Но, конечно, от тех, кто вовсю голосит матом по улицам (их-то Маросейка и назвал "быдлом"), ничем вроде бы не интересуются и плевать хотели на окружающих, ничего интересного, как правило, услышать нельзя.

PS -- kind of off-topic, but I tell Aphelios about Russian life and culture, it's my excuse...


----------



## luciusvettius

Мат - часть русской жизни; матерные слова известны всем с раннего детства, если их не слышат дома, то узнают от друзей во дворе, в детском саду и т.д. Употребляют их тоже все, независимо от пола, возраста, социального положения, образования.
 Поэтому Aphelios совершенно права: мат надо учить, просто чтобы понимать русскую речь. Тем более что теперь мат проник и в литературу.


----------



## morzh

luciusvettius said:


> Мат - часть русской жизни; матерные слова известны всем с раннего детства, если их не слышат дома, то узнают от друзей во дворе, в детском саду и т.д. Употребляют их тоже все, независимо от пола, возраста, социального положения, образования.
> Поэтому Aphelios совершенно права: мат надо учить, просто чтобы понимать русскую речь. Тем более что теперь мат проник и в литературу.



I could argue with the first part, as everyone judges by one's own experience (speaking of "все" and especially "независимо от пола").
As for the second part, "мат надо учить", let's face it - "mat" complexity is way overrated, it is simple, the words are few, and very few people will "speak" mat, let alone remember "Большой загиб", most using it as expletives, interjections, and simply fillers where the tongue goes ahead of the mind.
God willing, you need to learn 6-7 basic words and then the derivatives. Altogether well under a 100, if even that many.

A person who starts communicating with live people will learn it sooner or later without resorting to reading special literature.
I never made it my goal to learn English taboo/swear vocabulary, however I think, after sufficient time spent here, I passively learned it in, pretty much, its reasonable entirety. I don't use it much at all, but any complex or simple expression I've hear so far is perfectly well understood by me now.
But this is not something I'd consciously spend an effort trying to do.


----------



## Aphelios

gvozd said:


> Безусловно, диалоги между двумя матерящимися русскими, как правило, очень содержательны.



Я  не имею в виду беседа, полная русскими матами(?). Но иногда, в  разговорной беседе(?), появляются некоторые маты. И они могут являться  ключом для правильного понимания фразы.



explorer41 said:


> _Признаемся... _Кстати, "_давайте_" в том случае, если обращение идёт на "вы" (как сейчас)



Спасибо большое за разъяснение.



luciusvettius said:


> Мат - часть русской жизни; матерные слова известны всем с раннего детства, если их не слышат дома, то узнают от друзей во дворе, в детском саду и т.д. Употребляют их тоже все, независимо от пола, возраста, социального положения, образования.
> Поэтому aphelios совершенно права: мат надо учить, просто чтобы понимать русскую речь. Тем более что теперь мат проник и в литературу.



Вот что я имею в виду. Только я не могу быть 'права', поскольку я не женщина. :d


----------



## luciusvettius

morzh said:


> I could argue with the first part, as everyone judges by one's own experience (speaking of "все" and especially "независимо от пола").
> As for the second part, "мат надо учить", let's face it - "mat" complexity is way overrated, it is simple, the words are few, and very few people will "speak" mat, let alone remember "Большой загиб", most using it as expletives, interjections, and simply fillers where the tongue goes ahead of the mind.
> God willing, you need to learn 6-7 basic words and then the derivatives. Altogether well under a 100, if even that many.
> 
> A person who starts communicating with live people will learn it sooner or later without resorting to reading special literature.
> I never made it my goal to learn English taboo/swear vocabulary, however I think, after sufficient time spent here, I passively learned it in, pretty much, its reasonable entirety. I don't use it much at all, but any complex or simple expression I've hear so far is perfectly well understood by me now.
> But this is not something I'd consciously spend an effort trying to do.


Я совершенно обычный человек. Живу в Москве. С какими-то бомжами, пьяницами особенно не общаюсь, во всяком случае, мой круг общения ими не ограничивается. Матерные слова слышу буквально на каждом шагу - от самых разных людей: по всей вероятности, вполне обеспеченных. Я учился в институте, причем довольно известном. С матом там дела обстояли точно так же. Так что хотя не всегда можно делать выводы на основе личного опыта, в данном случае я уверен в собственной правоте.
Насчет простоты мата. Думаю, нам, русскоговорящим, он кажется очень простым, но иностранцам его понять не так легко. Слов-то немного, но на их основе  образовалось множество устойчивых и не очень выражений, смысл которых понятен только носителям языка. Кстати, английские выражения, связанные с употреблением "табуированной лексики", тоже не так просто понять.


----------



## luciusvettius

Aphelios said:


> Только я не могу быть 'права', поскольку я не женщина. :d


Извините!!!


----------



## Maroseika

Aphelios said:


> Я  не имею в виду беседа, полная русскими матами(?). Но иногда, в  разговорной беседе(?), появляются некоторые маты.



Слово "мат" не имеет множественного числа (в данном значении).



> И они могут являться  ключом для правильного понимания фразы.


Не думаю. Мат может являться только ключом к пониманию культурного уровня человека.


----------



## morzh

luciusvettius said:


> Матерные слова слышу буквально на каждом шагу - от самых разных людей: по всей вероятности, вполне обеспеченных. Я учился в институте, причем довольно известном.



"Обеспеченный" не означает "культурный".
Ниже, к сожалению, и "с высшим образованием".



luciusvettius said:


> Кстати, английские выражения,  связанные с употреблением "табуированной лексики", тоже не так просто  понять.



Есть разница между изучением языка вообще, и инвективной лексики, сидя на диване с книжкой, или даже перед компьютером с видео-cd, и усвоением языка из живой речи.
Лично я усваивал оную лексику из живого английского, ТВ программы, разговоры, текст в интернете.
Так вот, в контексте обычно значение понятно сразу безо всякого анализа.

Так будет и с русской лексикой, хоть она, признаю, несколько сложнее английской, но не в корне отличающаяся.

 Дайте человеку выучить язык на уровне полной беглости, и он попросту из разговоров, без дополнительныхй разъяснений, поймет большую часть ругательств.


----------



## Explorer41

luciusvettius said:


> Мат - часть русской жизни; матерные слова известны всем с раннего детства, если их не слышат дома, то узнают от друзей во дворе, в детском саду и т.д. Употребляют их тоже все, независимо от пола, возраста, социального положения, образования.
> Поэтому Aphelios совершенно права: мат надо учить, просто чтобы понимать русскую речь. Тем более что теперь мат проник и в литературу.


Всё-таки нет, не все -- даже далеко не все. Да и корреляции с принадлежностью разным социальным группам тоже, я думаю, существуют -- уверен, что существуют.


----------



## Syline

А я думаю, Aphelios прав, говоря о том, что иногда матерные слова несут значимую смысловую нагрузку. Мат - это не только восклицания и междометия, это могут быть и глаголы, и существительные, и прилагательные, и наречия. Ничего страшного в том, чтобы знать мат, я не вижу. Главное, не употреблять его самому.


----------



## Albertovna

Syline said:


> А я думаю, Aphelios прав, говоря о том, что иногда матерные слова несут значимую смысловую нагрузку. Мат - это не только восклицания и междометия, это могут быть и глаголы, и существительные, и прилагательные, и наречия. Ничего страшного в том, чтобы знать мат, я не вижу. Главное, не употреблять его самому.


Согласна с оратором. Существуют целые СЛОВАРИ мата, так что этих слов очень много! "Костяк" действительно небольшой, но от этих основ существует столько производных! И они действительно часто несут смысловую нагрузку. А сколько комбинаций, и у каждой свой глубокий смысл...  

ЗЫ А ещё иногда "япона мама" говорят: это немного помягче, чем "япона мать".
ЗЗЫ Словарь молодёжного сленга. Здесь море синонимов для того же  
ЗЗЗЫ Hey-ho, envy me: I am a Japanese goddess!


----------



## marco_2

Я вспомнил старый анекдот: 

_Какова разница между матом и диаматом (диалектическим материализмом)?  

- Мат все культурные люди понимают, но никто его не употребляет /значит времена и нравы изменились :-( /, про диамат все говорят, но никто его не понимает, но оба они являются мощным оружием в руках пролетариата._


----------



## LilianaB

Well, maybe the Russian _mat _vocabulary is quite large, I do not find Russian usually vulgar, I rather see it on the mild side.


----------



## morzh

marco_2 said:


> Я вспомнил старый анекдот:
> 
> _Какова разница между матом и диаматом (диалектическим материализмом)?
> 
> - Мат все культурные люди понимают, но никто его не употребляет /значит времена и нравы изменились :-( /, про диамат все говорят, но никто его не понимает, но оба они являются мощным оружием в руках пролетариата._



Actually, it was rather:

- Мат знают все, но делают вид, что не понимают. Диамат не знает никто, но все делают вид, что понимают. Но и то, и другое.....(далее по тексту).


----------



## marco_2

Мне этот анекдот рассказывал русскоязычный венгр, так что мог попутать детали.


----------



## morzh

Наверное, "венгр, говорящий по-русски" (венгр, выучивший русский). "Русскоязычный венгр" означает "этнический венгр, родным языком которого является русский". Такой человек врядли бы спутал детали.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Actually, it was rather:
> 
> - Мат знают все, но делают вид, что не понимают. Диамат не знает никто, но все делают вид, что понимают. Но и то, и другое.....(далее по тексту).



Yet more actually, it was rather:

Мат никто не учит, но все знают, диамат учат все, но не знает никто. Но и то, и другое...

In brief, apocrypha differ.


----------



## alteax

Hey thank you all for your help!!! 
I'cant read russian anymore as studied a little long time go but anyway I got it. We have the same way o saing with words substitution in italian.
So my thesis about Hippona city was compleatly wrong 

Ciao!


----------



## Xopxe

*Aphelios*, вы по-русски пишете очень хорошо, молодец. Мат есть в каждом языке. Я учу английский,  там отношение к мату гораздо более спокойное, он распространённее. В русской культуре с этим строже, а на улице - так же легко, как, в англоязычных странах, где фак на факе сидит и факом погоняет. 
С точки зрения владения языком, мат интересно знать. С точки зрения употребления вами - это  выглядело бы просто ужасно (если только, конечно, вы не собираетесь жить с бомжами или сесть в российскую тюрьму).

В любом случае, рад, что у вас так хорошо получается с русским. У нас на Украине так получает далеко не у всех


----------



## LilianaB

I do not agree with you, Xopxe. English is not extremely rude. people do not speak the way you have indicated in real life, maybe in the movies. The F word has long lost its strength, and now it does not even sound vulgar or serious, because nobody pays attention what it really means, it is a kind of exclamation, or something like that.


----------



## Xopxe

Я как раз это и имел в виду, Лилиана: по-английски фак употребляют так, что буквальный и эмоциональный смысл уже стёрся, табуированность стёрлась, всё самое отвратительное можно говорить. У нас в русской культуре этого нет (и, скорее всего, в литовской также), приличия требуют не использовать такую лексику. Поэтому, кстати, когда известные люди в частных беседах ругаются матом (например, здесь, аудиозапись http://www.lifenews.ru/news/77459 ), это вызывает интерес, отвращение, хихиканья и т.п., но не реакцию, что так и должно быть.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree vulgar language is always bad.


----------



## morzh

Xopxe said:


> Я как раз это и имел в виду, Лилиана: по-английски фак употребляют так, что буквальный и эмоциональный смысл уже стёрся, табуированность стёрлась, всё самое отвратительное можно говорить. У нас в русской культуре этого нет (и, скорее всего, в литовской также), приличия требуют не использовать такую лексику. Поэтому, кстати, когда известные люди в частных беседах ругаются матом (например, здесь, аудиозапись http://www.lifenews.ru/news/77459 ), это вызывает интерес, отвращение, хихиканья и т.п., но не реакцию, что так и должно быть.



You are judging something you have no expertise in.


----------



## Sobakus

Умоляю, в английском нету мата, там есть лишь нецензурная лексика, которую нельзя с ним сравнивать. Мат - чисто восточнославянское явление.


----------



## LilianaB

I would not say восточнославянское.


----------



## Xopxe

Sobakus said:


> Умоляю, в английском нету мата, там есть лишь нецензурная лексика, которую нельзя с ним сравнивать. Мат - чисто восточнославянское явление.


Очень интересное мнение. Слегка расистское, слегка субъективное. Можно увидеть какую-нибудь работу, обосновывающую выделение мата в отдельную категорию, параллельную нецензурной лексике? и что тогда в русском языке есть нецензурная лексика, _по вашему мнению_?


----------



## LilianaB

There is so called mat in English too: it is not that often used, and the expressions used are quite mild or have lost their original meaning, but so it is with Russian, I think. The most extreme mat is not used by most people. There is a lot of mat in Western Slavic languages, and many other languages, probably most languages to a variable degree. Native American languages may not have had mat because language is viewed as something sacred by Native American people, I cannot say it with a hundred percent certainty because I am not a specialist on those languages; I just know a lot about Native American culture, but I cannot examine their whole vocabulary. This would be unlikely, however.


----------



## Xopxe

LilianaB said:


> There is so called mat in English too: it is not that often used, and the expressions used are quite mild or have lost their original meaning, but so it is with Russian, I think. The most extreme mat is not used by most people. There is a lot of mat in Western Slavic languages, and many other languages, probably most languages to a variable degree. Native American languages may not have had mat because language is viewed as something sacred by Native American people, I cannot say it with a hundred percent certainty because I am not a specialist on those languages; I just know a lot about Native American culture, but I cannot examine their whole vocabulary. This would be unlikely, however.



То, что вы написали, можно точно также отнести к русской среде. То, что употребляют приличные люди - quite mild, сам мат тоже have lost their original meaning. Википедисты составили подробный глоссарий, по которому видно, что изначальное значение повсеместно изношено или переинтерпретировано: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Русский_мат Сравните по длине в англоязычной версии: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Profanity То, что в руПВ это не удалено (хотя по правилам запрещены списки), не перенесено в викисловарь - это, конечно, показатель нынешней свободы, понимаемой как безнаказанность и разрешение на разгул. В русском языке нецензурная лексика более табуирована, чем в английском. Более табуирована. Это не русские больше матерятся, чем англичане, а отношение культуры к мату другое. В английском мат употребляется настолько свободно, что никого не задевает (кроме, очень воспитанных или религиозных людей). В этом разница.


----------



## Sobakus

Работу привести не могу, но насколько я знаю, мат - это небольшой набор слов (и большой набор производных), относящийся к половому акту и табуированный православной церковью. Соответсвенно, к просто нецензурной лексике относятся в основном слова, касающиеся отправления физиологических нужд. Мат выделяется прежде всего по степени табуированности, поскольку на западе церковь такую тексику не запрещала. Между прочим, 3 столпа мата (да и почти все остальные слова, о которых мне думается) имеют изначальное значение, не вполне понимаю, о чём вы.


----------



## Maroseika

Xopxe said:


> В русском языке нецензурная лексика более табуирована, чем в английском.
> Более табуирована. Это не русские больше матерятся, чем англичане, а отношение культуры к мату другое. В английском мат употребляется настолько свободно, что никого не задевает (кроме, очень воспитанных или религиозных людей). В этом разница.



Вы путаете и смешиваете понятия. Нецензурная лексика не может быть табуирована больше или меньше, иначе она бы называлась иначе. Нецензурная лексика - то же, что непристойная, то есть недопустимая для повсеместного употребления, то, что считается неприличным. Другое дело, что в одних языках непристойный лексикон шире, в другом уже, и одни и те же слова имеют разную степень непристойности в разных языках. Из этого вовсе не следует, что, например, "в английском мат употребляется настолько свободно, что никого не задевает". Если не задевает, значит, это не обсценизм, не мат. 
Иначе говоря, применительно к другим языкам неверно называть матом все те слова, которые считаются матерными в русском языке.


----------



## LilianaB

I think that the attitude towards mat is very similar among Russian and American people. There is mat but people usually do not use it in its extreme form.


----------



## Explorer41

LilianaB said:


> I think that the attitude towards mat is very similar among Russian and American people. There is mat but people usually do not use it in its extreme form.


I don't know what is in American culture... But in Russia people usually _do_ use mat in its extreme form. Though maybe for most people its insulting meaning has been actually lost -- I don't know for sure, but I can suppose it.


----------



## justAnote

Aphelios said:


> Извините, но что именно означает 'быдло'?


chavs.


----------



## morzh

justAnote said:


> chavs.



Not really. You can't use "chav" to translate "быдло".

The reasons are:

1, Chavs - a UK phenomenon, and does not really exist in the US, nor is it too familiar to a US English speaker as a local phenomenon.
2. Chavs are a social phenomenon, mostly low-class youth.

Быдло, on the other hand, does not relate to a social class, or at least not to age-limited, or particular clothing trend-limited (like Burberry for chavs) etc.
Быдло means pretty much any age low-class folks. And referring to one as "bydlo" may range from someone displeased with someone's taste in music, someone's manner of speach (using bad language, or using bad Russian), someone's political preferences, someone's view of life. Even an oligarch may be referred to as "bydlo".

So, except that both terms, UK and Russian include some "low-class" (go try define that!) - there is not much more in common.


----------



## Albertovna

бы́дло
scum, the mob


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Not really. You can't use "chav" to translate "быдло".
> 
> The reasons are:
> 
> 1, Chavs - a UK phenomenon, and does not really exist in the US, nor is  it too familiar to a US English speaker as a local phenomenon.
> 2. Chavs are a social phenomenon, mostly low-class youth.
> 
> Быдло, on the other hand, does not relate to a social class, or at least  not to age-limited, or particular clothing trend-limited (like Burberry  for chavs) etc.
> Быдло means pretty much any age low-class folks. And referring to one as  "bydlo" may range from someone displeased with someone's taste in  music, someone's manner of speach (using bad language, or using bad  Russian), someone's political preferences, someone's view of life. Even  an oligarch may be referred to as "bydlo".
> 
> So, except that both terms, UK and Russian include some "low-class" (go try define that!) - there is not much more in common.



Sounds more like _гопота_, than _быдло_...


----------



## Maroseika

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Sounds more like _гопота_, than _быдло_...



No, гопота refers only to the young men (unlike its predecessor гопник), while быдло has no age limitation. And as already said, быдло doesn't relate to some exact class of society, but is rather a personality reference.


----------



## Albertovna

Maroseika said:


> No, гопота refers only to the young men (unlike its predecessor гопник)


 I think both of them refer to young people (mainly men) with the criminal touch.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> No, гопота refers only to the young men (unlike its predecessor гопник),  while быдло has no age limitation. And as already said, быдло doesn't  relate to some exact class of society, but is rather a personality  reference.



I should've quoted only the first part of morzh's post. Never heard of chavs before, but from his explanation(and from Google, of course) these chavs look like гопота. To me, at least.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Все гопники - быдло, но не все быдло - гопники. Как-то так...


----------



## Maroseika

Albertovna said:


> I think both of them refer to young people (mainly men) with the criminal touch.


Sorry, cannot agree. Or whom you think these young men grow into?


----------



## morzh

Again.

Chavs is a subcultural-social phenomenon, and such things are outgrown. People who try to belong to a sub-cultural group in their youth, more often then not grow up to be regular people.
Most hippies grew up to be socially responsible family people, many of them became successful businessmen etc.
Some, with Peter Pan syndrome, never outgrow it, but then this is rare.

A chav may go to college and become totally respectable adult.

"Гопота" in the sense it is used today, end of 20-th - beg. 21-st century, is similar to chavs. But then it is not the same, as this is Russian phenomenon, and seems to be more criminalized and antagonistic towards the rest of the society, than chavs are.

I think, that "chavs" (which, incidentally, comes from so familiar Gypsy "chavale") should be translated as "чавы" (that is, transliterated), same as "hippies" were translated as "хиппи", and "гопота/гопники" should be "gopniks" in English.

It is almost never possible to accurately translate social/subcultural phenomena into local terms, if only for the reason of every such phenomenon being local and unique, despite some similarities, that are always present in "poor youth" subcultures, or in any subcultures of similar origins.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> "chavs" (which, incidentally, comes from so familiar Gypsy "chavale")


According to OxfordDictionary, "chav - perhaps from the name of Chatham, Kent, or from Polari chavy ‘child’ from Romany chavi or Polari charver ‘a woman, especially a prostitute’".


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Цитата из Lingvo:



> *chav [ʧɑːv]* - "чав" (в молодёжной субкультуре современной  Великобритании, преимущественно на юге Англии: подросток или молодой  человек, часто малообразованный, слепо следующий моде; живёт на пособие  или устраивается на неквалифицированную работу; одет в спортивный  костюм, кроссовки белого цвета, кепку-бейсболку с бросающимися в глаза  логотипами модных марок; носит большое количество золотых украшений:  массивные цепочки, кольца, браслеты; для представителей среднего класса  олицетворяет лень, невежество и глупость).



Если встречать по одежке, так точно гопники.


----------



## LilianaB

Is it someone like a fake rapper, kind of?


----------



## Explorer41

LilianaB said:


> Is it someone like a fake rapper, kind of?


Хм... С классификацией можно далеко зайти.
"Старый скинхед учит молодого: 
- Представь: идёт по улице парень. Странно одет, на лице блаженная улыбка, идёт бестревожно. Знай: это хиппи. Драться не любят и не умеют. Таких надо нещадно бить.
- Теперь представь: идёт парень. Яркая одежда, на голове - цветник, идёт уверенно. Знай: это панк. Драться любят. Но не умеют. Можно позабавиться.
- Теперь такая картина: идёт парень. Мужик. Серые тона, в руке - бутылка. Идёт серьёзно. Знай: это металлист. Драться не любят. Зато умеют. Таких лучше не задевать.
- А вот теперь представь: идёт навстречу парень. Одет странно, на лице улыбка, вид бестревожный, за спиной - палка. Запомни: это ролевик. И не приведи тебя судьба перепутать его с хиппи!"

Мораль сей истории -- что молодёжные движения всё разные. Всё нюансы! Вот ещё chavs...


----------



## LilianaB

You mean a heavy metal rocker may have the composition of an angel, whereas a man dressed in a bank suit may be a gangster? I would agree, if this is what you partially mean. For example certain people may dress like skin heads but their philosophy is not violent,  it is hard to tell, though.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> According to OxfordDictionary, "chav - perhaps from the name of Chatham, Kent, or from Polari chavy ‘child’ from Romany chavi or Polari charver ‘a woman, especially a prostitute’".



Romani and the Gypsy is the same.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Romani and the Gypsy is the same.


Sure. Just wanted to show that there are other version and Gypsy origin is not the most probable. Actually it's not easy to imagine how prostitute could become a man, although who knows...
But all this is off-topic, of course.


----------



## morzh

Etymology  The term has its origins in the Romani word _chavi_, meaning "child"[2][3] (or "_chavo_", meaning "boy",[4] or "_chavvy_", meaning "youth"[5]).[6]

(from Wikipedia).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav


----------



## Syline

LilianaB said:


> Is it someone like a fake rapper, kind of?


По крайней мере, русские чавы не похожи на рэпперов, даже отдаленно. Они внешне напоминают гопников, да и не внешне тоже. 
I'd say Russian chavs are somewhat like fake gopniks.


----------



## morzh

In a way, chavs are fake gopniks.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Etymology
> (from Wikipedia).



I wanted to write that OxfordDictionary is somewhat more reliable source than Wikipedia. But in fact Wikipedia also adduces all these versions.


----------



## LilianaB

Do gopniks wear baseball hats, the other way round? I am not familiar with that so well, I know there are even Goths in Russian now, the ones wearing black only and meeting at cemeteries. Is this movement serious/ What other groups are there?


----------



## Syline

They do not wear baseball hats at all. 
They wear кепки-уточки.


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> Do gopniks wear baseball hats, the other way round? I am not familiar with that so well, I know there are even Goths in Russian now, the ones wearing black only and meeting at cemeteries. Is this movement serious/ What other groups are there?



There is a lot of information about gopnicks and Russian goths  in the Internet.


----------



## LilianaB

Do you have a picture of somebody like that: I thought they were like rappers?


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> Do you have a picture of somebody like that: I thought they were like rappers?


Dear Liliana, just google it and you'll get a lot of peciliar fun.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you. Are there any other groups, I mean new creations.


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> Thank you. Are there any other groups, I mean new creations.



Yes. But let's cease this off-topic.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you. This topic really started as a bathroom mat, and look where it ended up.


----------

